# Which Stogie u smoking



## welshstar (Dec 16, 2013)

Not sure if there has been a cigar thread on KKF, so thought id start

Just got the following boxes in from my Swiss guy

Partegas P2 
Partegas Mille Fleurie
Bolivar Finos
Punch Double Coronas
Vegs Robiana Unicos
Cuaba Salomonnes
Cohiba Pyramide extras

Whats everyone else smoking ?


----------



## greasedbullet (Dec 16, 2013)

I have a humidor full of Oliva G's. But those are leftover from a bachelor party. I don't really have any clue about cigars or which ones are good.


----------



## Dream Burls (Dec 17, 2013)

I've been smoking cigars for quite some time. It's taken years for me to land on a brand that was right for me. I went through a lot of different ones before I landed on Stradivarius. I like a mild cigar and they fit the bill. Unfortunately they stop being produced about a year ago so I stocked up and probably have about five years worth at my current BURN rate. Next would be a mild Cohiba.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Dec 17, 2013)

I am a big fan of the Vegas Robiana Unicos, bolivar belicosos finos and the new cohiba piramide extras. I used to have a huge cigar collection. I had a box of every figurado Habanos made after 2004. Even all the limited edition and regionals. Took a lot of work to get regionals from places like Lebanon and South Africa. I sold them off last spring and that's what bough half of my knife collection. I can't afford two crazy collections. They weren't easy to sell. It's not like you can just take an add out in the states. I still have bunch of vintage davidoffs and different pre embargos I haven't been able to get rid of.

Hey welshstar have you ever tried the punch serie d'oro no.1. The UK regional from 2008. It is an awesome cigar and most collectors think it's value is going to go way up. I am assuming you're in the UK.


----------



## welshstar (Dec 17, 2013)

Actually im in sunny Chicago

I would love to discuss a deal on vintage Davidoffs or pre embargos if we can keep it sensible. 

What do you have ?


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Dec 17, 2013)

I'll PM you.


----------



## stereo.pete (Dec 17, 2013)

Welshstar, here's my old cigar and coffee thread http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/9124-Cigars-and-coffee-OH-YEAH?highlight=cigars

I'm a big fan of the following
AF Hemingways
AF Anejos
Padron Signature 1926 and 64's
Padron Maduro
AF 858 Maduro and Natural
Quesada Oktoberfest
and many many more

I don't have much experience with Cubans, I've done a few box splits but no sources of my own so I typically don't bother. Good to see another Chicago cigar smoker on the board. Unfortunately the weather is getting way too cold for me to enjoy a cigar in the garage.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Dec 17, 2013)

Swisher sweets baby


----------



## daveb (Dec 17, 2013)

Pete's thread had pics, so you know....

I like to burn one every now and then. Usually purchase "house brand" from Mike's Cigars and a sampler or two. 

http://www.mikescigars.com/brands/licenciados


----------



## welshstar (Dec 17, 2013)

stereo.pete said:


> Welshstar, here's my old cigar and coffee thread http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/9124-Cigars-and-coffee-OH-YEAH?highlight=cigars
> 
> I'm a big fan of the following
> AF Hemingways
> ...



Pete

If you ever fancy a stick I'm a member at a great lounge in Countryside. They sell almost all the sticks you mention


----------

